# Braemia vittata



## eteson (Jul 16, 2013)

Braemia vittata is native from the deep colombian rain forest in the amazonian basin.
I found it in the wild three years ago and I was very surprised by the intense chocolate-vanilla scent... it is just incredible!

It is in bloom this week.

Is a plant really hard to pollinate, i`ve been trying to pollinate it for almost 30 mins and I am not sure if I was succesful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2013)

very attractive dark chocolate colour.
Use a magnifying glass and trim off the petals and lip so you can see what you're doing.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow! That's beautiful. I wish you could send one to me.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 17, 2013)

that is fantastic!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful flower.

Chuck


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2013)

I love it! How big is the plant? Can you please show us a photo of the plant?


----------



## eteson (Jul 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wow! That's beautiful. I wish you could send one to me.



Hi Eric, this is my only plant. I took a very small division (2 psb) of the wild plant and it is flowering for the first time... I selfed it so we have to wait at least two years...



SlipperFan said:


> I love it! How big is the plant? Can you please show us a photo of the plant?



See attached a picture of my wife holding it.
The flowers are nice... but the scent is incredible... is like being in front of a warm chocolate cupcake with vanilla topping.:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks! That's a manageable size!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 19, 2013)

That's an incredible orchid you have there! I wish I could smell it.


----------

